# building a modified brooks cutter grinder



## kd0afk (Nov 24, 2015)

I want to build a tool grinder and I have some question. Pictured is the first issue that these plans started on. I want to have a full set of plans but I'd have to buy 4 back issues (boohoo) and I'm not even sure they have all the issues. If I could find someone with those plans it would be better. 
But one question I had was about line boring the guild ways for the guide rods: instead of line boring, couldn't one bore them on the milling machine? 

View attachment 1448384590016.jpg


View attachment 1448384631311.jpg


----------



## kd0afk (Nov 24, 2015)

A full set of plans will be a start. I don't see why boring the holes on a mill wouldn't work.


----------



## kd0afk (Nov 24, 2015)

A quorn would be nice but the castings are expensive.


----------



## Wizard69 (Nov 25, 2015)

kd0afk said:


> A full set of plans will be a start. I don't see why boring the holes on a mill wouldn't work.




I really doubt that most low end mills would be accurate enough to bore a set of fairly deep holes absolutely parallel.   That is me of course, but I'm sure others will comment.    The other issue would be boring bar deflection.


----------



## barnesrickw (Nov 25, 2015)

Reamer for the final pass?


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 25, 2015)

Wizard69 said:


> I really doubt that most low end mills would be accurate enough to bore a set of fairly deep holes absolutely parallel.   That is me of course, but I'm sure others will comment.    The other issue would be boring bar deflection.



For deep hole boring, you should find that doing it on the mill is very accurate, in fact as accurate as line boring, just depends on how heavy handed with the feed. I am lucky in that I have power feed on the Z axis, so takes all the 'feel' out of the equation.
It would also be easier to set up on the mill as well if you are working from an outside datum. Line boring on the lathe usually takes a lot of setting up to get things perfect.

I do 75% of my boring on the mill and have results that are equal if not superior than using the lathe.


Bogs


----------



## kd0afk (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm confident with my abilities to do this on the mill but, what about self aligning linear bearings? They are mounted in a ball joint housing.


----------



## Swifty (Nov 25, 2015)

If there is only a bearing in each end of the block, why not rough drill then set up on the mill and carefully make sure that the block is square and in position, then bore enough for a bearing housing in each end. This way it's not necessary to bore all the way through.

Paul.


----------



## kd0afk (Nov 25, 2015)

rake60 said:


> The Poppin has been my favorite model to date.
> If you'd like a copy of the plans e-mail me.
> I just might be able to point you in the right direction.



That was my thinking exactly.


----------



## kd0afk (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anyone know how many issues the plans are broken up into? The first part mentions that next it will finish it but it doesn't say that it would all be in the next issue.


----------



## pkastagehand (Dec 9, 2015)

kd0afk said:


> Does anyone know how many issues the plans are broken up into? The first part mentions that next it will finish it but it doesn't say that it would all be in the next issue.



March/April 2013
May/June 2013
July/August 2013
September/October 2013

Paul


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 9, 2015)

kd0afk said:


> Does anyone know how many issues the plans are broken up into? The first part mentions that next it will finish it but it doesn't say that it would all be in the next issue.




I would check I have them all


----------



## kd0afk (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry for not getting back. I called and ordered the issues I need. Thanks guys.


----------

